# (Kinder-) PORNOGRAPHISCHE BILDER



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hatte einen Dialer (unerwünscht!!!!) auf meinem Rechner, dieser hat s6ändig Sexseiten geöffnet. Letztendlich habe ich dann benmerkt, dass ich auf meinem Rechner lauter Pornobilder habe, die teilweise sogar anscheinend doch sehr junge Mädchen bei sexuellen Handlungen zeigen.

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme? Wie kommt das Zeug auf meinen Rechner?

Tschüß :evil:


----------



## Dino (12 Juli 2004)

Ein Dialer (!!) saugt normalerweise keine Porno-Bilder aus dem Netz! Er wählt einfach nur eine sauteure Nummer und stellt so die Verbindung mit einem Server her, der unter dieser Nummer zu erreichen ist. Von dort aus kannst bzw. könntest Du dann Bilder ziehen (vorausgesetzt, es werden dort auch tatsächlich welche angeboten!!).

Du hast offensichtlich einen blinden Passagier an Bord, den man unter der Rubrik Trojaner/Hijacker einordnen muss. Und um den zu ergründen, bedarf es einiger weiterer Infos.

Lass mal Spybot S&D laufen. Ich vermute mal, dass der ein paar Infos findet, die Aufschluss über den Bösewicht geben.


----------



## News (12 Juli 2004)

[Satiremodus an]
Frag doch mal den Münchener Rechtsanwalt G., der anscheinend vor ein paar Tagen dasselbe Problem hatte. Jedenfalls hat er im Heiseforum behauptet, beim Lesen eines dortigen Threads würden bei ihm ständig Kinderpornos aufpoppen.
Obwohl das Forum gar keine HTML-Fähigkeit hat  unk:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

*????*

sorry, und wie finde ich diesen rechtsanwalt? heiseforum?
kenne mich hier leider nicht so aus


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2004)

*tränen_wegwisch*


----------



## News (14 Juli 2004)

Ähhm...sorry, das war eigentlich nur Spaß. Ich glaube, an diesen Anwalt solltest du dich besser nicht wenden.
Gemeint war der hier:
Heiseforum


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juli 2004)

*Re: ????*



			
				rumpelwicht schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, und wie finde ich diesen rechtsanwalt? heiseforum?
> kenne mich hier leider nicht so aus



Warum willst du ausgerechnet *den* finden?
Der wird dir nicht helfen können, da für ihn der nötige Sachverstand in diesem Fall nicht einmal als aufpreispflichtiges Zubehör erhältlich ist.
Wenn du einen Anwalt für Abmahnungen brauchst, dann ist er hilfreich.
Wenn du als Betreiber einer Dialerseite mal einen Rechtsbeistand brauchst, dann ist er eine der besseren Adressen.
Wenn du einen öffentlichkeitswirksamen Prozess in den Sand setzen willst, dann sollte er der Top-Anwalt deiner Wahl sein.

Aber mit deinem Problem solltest du dich lieber an Fachleute wenden.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

tja, ich suche ganz einfach händeringend jemand der mir bei diesem shitkram bezüglich dialer und doch sehr seltsamer bilder helfen kann beziehungsweise ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht hat.
das liegt daran, dass mich eine "jugendsünde" 0 aus der studienzeit eingeholt hat (habe vor ein paar jahren vcd-kinofilme) getauscht, der typ hat zudem damit gehandelt, wurde geschnappt und hat natütlich alle anderen, auch die leute die getauscht hatten, mitangegeben. in dieser zeit hatte ich mir auch einen dialer eingefangen + sexbilder. ich hatte mir damals gedacht: "schöne sauerei, mit den bildern muß doch die polizei was anfangen können, habe dahin gemailt, eine telenummer zurückbekommen, mit der bitte ich solle die bilder extern speichern. habe ich gemacht mit dem fazit, dass mir der zuständige beamte am ende unseres gespächs erklärt hat, das dies ausländisches material sei und somit die dt.polzei nichts tun könnte, auch wenn kinder drauf zu sehen wären.
dummerweise habe ich die cd nicht weggeschmissen und somit wurde sie sammt pc und co wegen der sache mit den vcds beschlagnahmt.
und nun bin ich dran wegen besitz kinderpornographischem materials und muß beweisen, dass ich keine "sau" bin. da langen auch nicht meine drei zeugen, die aussagen, was damals war, ich muß den weg erkären können, wie das zeug auf meinen rechner kam!!!!!

............................... :x


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

In diesem Forum werden keine Märchenbücher erstellt! Und die Bullen lesen auch mit! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

blablabla, paß mal lieber auf, dass du dich nicht wegen beamtenbeleidigung bekleckerst, du scherzkeks!
aber ist ja logo, ich mach mir die mühe und schreibe hier eine story hin, die keinen etwas angeht. für welchen zweck, herr oberlehrer?!

dir muß schon mächtig langweilig sein........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juli 2004)

rumpelwicht schrieb:
			
		

> tja, ich suche ganz einfach händeringend jemand der mir bei diesem shitkram bezüglich dialer und doch sehr seltsamer bilder helfen kann beziehungsweise ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht hat.
> das liegt daran, dass mich eine "jugendsünde" 0 aus der studienzeit eingeholt hat (habe vor ein paar jahren vcd-kinofilme) getauscht, der typ hat zudem damit gehandelt, wurde geschnappt und hat natütlich alle anderen, auch die leute die getauscht hatten, mitangegeben. in dieser zeit hatte ich mir auch einen dialer eingefangen + sexbilder. ich hatte mir damals gedacht: "schöne sauerei, mit den bildern muß doch die polizei was anfangen können, *habe dahin gemailt, eine telenummer zurückbekommen, mit der bitte ich solle die bilder extern speichern.* habe ich gemacht mit dem fazit, dass mir der zuständige beamte am ende unseres gespächs erklärt hat, das dies ausländisches material sei und somit die dt.polzei nichts tun könnte, auch wenn kinder drauf zu sehen wären.
> dummerweise habe ich die cd nicht weggeschmissen und somit wurde sie sammt pc und co wegen der sache mit den vcds beschlagnahmt.
> und nun bin ich dran wegen besitz kinderpornographischem materials und muß beweisen, dass ich keine "sau" bin. da langen auch nicht meine drei zeugen, die aussagen, was damals war, *ich muß den weg erkären können, wie das zeug auf meinen rechner kam!!!!!*
> ............................... :x


Nun, das geht doch offensichtlich.

Ein Dialer, der Software herunter lädt, ist aber irgendwie bisher nicht bekannt - ggf. Dialer plus Trojaner? Wobei sich die Frage stellt: Wofür?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

ok, danke für mehr oder weniger hilfreicher kommentare - war gerade auf den homepage des landeskriminalsamts niedersachsen:

da war folgendes zu lesen:
..............so löschen Sie bitte den Inhalt des Cachespeichers (beim Microsoft Internet Explorer ist dies standardmäßig der Inhalt des Ordners "Temporary Internet Files" im Windows-Verzeichnis; beim Netscape Navigator ist der Inhalt des Ordners "Cache" im Programmverzeichnis des Navigators zu löschen).
Dort werden möglicherweise die Inhalte der aufgerufenen Internetseiten über das Ende der Internetsitzung hinaus gespeichert, so dass Sie sich rechtlich gesehen im Besitz von Kinderpornografie befinden.


----------



## Hase007 (14 Juli 2004)

*Trojaner*

Lass mal einen aktuellen Virenscanner ueber deine Platte(n) laufen.
Ich wuerde fast wetten dass du einen Trojaner im Hintergrund bei dir laufen hast.

Sowas hab ich bei einen Freund auch schon gesehen, als er mal zu mir kam und wir mal wieder im LAN zocken wollten.
Bei ihm war gleich nach dem Booten ein Bildschirmschoner mit Pornos am laufen.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2004)

rumpelwicht schrieb:
			
		

> und nun bin ich dran wegen besitz kinderpornographischem materials und muß beweisen, dass ich keine "sau" bin. da langen auch nicht meine drei zeugen, die aussagen, was damals war, ich muß den weg erkären können, wie das zeug auf meinen rechner kam!!!!!
> 
> ............................... :x


Wenn Du hier eine Anleitung erwartest, wie Pädophile ihren Kopf aus der Schlinge ziehen können, hast Du auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt.
Shit happens.


----------



## thommy (7 August 2004)

rumpelwicht schrieb:
			
		

> ok, danke für mehr oder weniger hilfreicher kommentare - war gerade auf den homepage des landeskriminalsamts niedersachsen:
> 
> da war folgendes zu lesen:
> ..............so löschen Sie bitte den Inhalt des Cachespeichers (beim Microsoft Internet Explorer ist dies standardmäßig der Inhalt des Ordners "Temporary Internet Files" im Windows-Verzeichnis; beim Netscape Navigator ist der Inhalt des Ordners "Cache" im Programmverzeichnis des Navigators zu löschen).
> Dort werden möglicherweise die Inhalte der aufgerufenen Internetseiten über das Ende der Internetsitzung hinaus gespeichert, so dass Sie sich rechtlich gesehen im Besitz von Kinderpornografie befinden.



also ich glaub ganz einfach du lügst hier das blaue vom himmel runter, denn

1. holt kein dialer kinderpornografisches material aus dem netz und packts dir auf den pc - jeder der so einen dreck ins netz stellt und einen dialer dazu benutzen würde, könnte gleich seine adresse auf die page schreiben weil der empfänger dieser kohle IMMER auffindbar wäre.

2. ein illegaler dialer, der sich unbemerkt einwählt wird einen dreck tun und dir überhaupt irgendein angebot öffnen, denn die brüder wollen ja gar nicht, dass du bemerkst, dass da was stattfindet von dem du nichts weisst.

3. wenn du schon die ausrede der temp-files benutzt, dann solltest du auch wissen dass der cache nur inhalte speichert, die du auch ANGESCHAUT hast.

4. wenn du von "jugendsünde" sprichst und das dann im zusammenhang mit dem cache verwendest, dann solltest du auch wissen, dass dieser temporäre speicher nur eine gewisse grösse hat und sobald diese überschritten ist werden die ältesten inhalte gelöscht. "jugendsünden" sollten da also längst überschrieben sein.

alles in allem sind deine ausführungen völlig unglaubwürdig und technisch unlogisch, was dir jeder, der sich ein bisschen mit der materie auskennt bestätigen wird.

grüsse

thommy


----------

